# Does the reuleaux 2/3 have a dna chipset



## Shazzarain (28/3/17)

I have a reuleaux 2/3 and find the batteries are not lasting long at all.

I want to use the escribe option to modify the power and battery consumption to las longer.

Can I use escribe on the 2/3?


----------



## BumbleBee (28/3/17)

Nope, it's not a DNA


----------



## gdigitel (28/3/17)

Only Reuleaux DNA 200 has dna chip.


----------



## spiv (28/3/17)

No. But check out this for a similar experience...
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/dna-like-experience-for-joytech-wismec-eleaf-devices.t32781/#post-482567

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (29/3/17)

Shazzarain said:


> I have a reuleaux 2/3 and find the batteries are not lasting long at all.
> 
> I want to use the escribe option to modify the power and battery consumption to las longer.
> 
> Can I use escribe on the 2/3?


The Relo DNA mod is about three times more expensive than the 2/3 because of the DNA chip.Have you been in two or three battery mode because you naturally will get better life on three.Spiv is right about the upgrades available,also how old are the cells you are using?


----------

